

Why Sony should release the Interview online - k4jh
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/17/7407493/why-sony-pictures-should-release-the-interview-online

======
yuashizuki
i think who ever brought down sony did the right thing. Who in the right mind
would think making fun of a soverign nation is ok in the grandios scale that
sony was about to do. Get ur brain on the right track and think!!

~~~
cypher543
So poking fun at another country in a fictional movie is not OK, but
compromising a company's network and leaking their internal communications is?

